# insect mimicking praying mantis



## yen_saw

A friend gave me one of this insect. Pretty cool, not a praying mantis but has similar forearm as mantis.


----------



## robo mantis

that is very cool so it just eats leafs right?


----------



## padkison

Mouth piece looks similar to an assassin bug. Is this a predator?


----------



## yen_saw

I threw in some house flies and moths, didn't witness the attack but believed it is a predator. Not sure if this is a male or female but the ab makes it looks like a gravid female ready to lay.


----------



## francisco

HEllo All,

Yen thanks for the bug,

What you are looking at is referred to as a thread-legged bug, Emesaya

brevipennis,. Sometimes confused with walking sticks and or mantids. They

are not very big. They are not uncommon and typically are found in spider

webs of the funnel spider. They are predatory. brevipennis is about 1-3/4"

in length.

http://bugguide.net/node/view/86407

regards


----------



## AFK

that is GIGANTIC for a thread-legged bug


----------



## skinnylegs

anybody know where you can buy 'em?


----------

